# Steven Colberts new favorite horse is Mitt Romneys dressage horse.......lol



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just watched it, I could not stop laughing! I've always loved Colbert, and this just made me love him even more! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

So funny! I love Colbert so much! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so not right


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

:rofl: I love Stephen Colbert. My life would complete if he cheered like that at a dressage show.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im hoping he continues during the olympics. Our equestrian team's greatest asset would be a Colbert Bump


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

"So kid's, run out and get yourself a $100,000 Hanoverian. And start piaffing to the sountrack of 'Cocktail'." 

LOL

Oh gosh


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

After this video, at the second weekend of Olympic qualifications, the organizers handed out a bunch of foam "Number 1" fingers and videoed it... 

Us dressage people do actually have a sense of humor!! The comments on the Gawker video are really, really awful.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL my brother posted this on my facebook wall this weekend. I thought it was pretty funny. I've seen plenty of people at horse shows drinking a beer and wearing a baseball cap, but the foam finger is definitely new :lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)




----------

